# problem mit batch datei b.z.w. befehl :(



## quaker23 (19. Oktober 2004)

hallo!

ich habe folgendes problem und zwar will ich eine batch-datei schreiben,die eine andere batch datei erstellt und beim aufruf wiederum eine txt datei erstellt.

batch A --> batch B --> textdokument

jetzt habe ich folgendes problem mit dem echo befehlt

...
echo echo echo hier steht der text für die txt datei > bla.txt >batchB.bat
...

das problem wird jedem klar oder?
ich habe ein > in einem echo befehl das ich jedoch brauche um der 2. batch den befehl zu geben die txt datei zu erstellen...

kann ich dieses problem umgehen ohne das meine idee zusammenbricht?

danke im voraus für die massen an antworten 

quaker23


----------



## RedWing (19. Oktober 2004)

Wo liegt dein Problem?
Ich kenn mich mit Batrch Programmierung zwar nicht so aus, aber wieso nutzt du nicht
einfach Anführungsstriche?


```
echo "echo hallo > bla.txt" > next.bat
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Nico192 (1. April 2006)

Ich verstehe dein Problem auhc nicht ganz:
Du kannst es mit einer Variablen Versuchen!
Du kannst vllt mit sowas wie nem Komma arbeiten 
Ich erkundige mich mal!

```
Echo //Den Text der in der txt-Datei stehen soll// > bla.txt,>blaa.bat
Echo
```
((Text ohne A-Striche!!, Da diese sonst in der .bat-Datei stehen und jeder Befehl dahinter "nicht erkannt" wird))
Hey CooL!
Das funktioniert sogar, also ich habe dafür jetzt genau...ca. 30Sek gebraucht 
Erstmal selbst überlegen 

Greetz mOuTh_  ;-]


----------



## chrysler (5. April 2006)

Hallo, quaker23

@ECHO ^@echo Text ^>^>"Textverzeichnis">>"VerzeichnisDerBatch"

Zur Erklärung:
Das erste "@ECHO" bearbeitet in einer Batch, die gerade läuft und wo diese Zeile sich im Quelltext befindet, den Rest, also: 
" ^@echo Text ^>^>"Textverzeichnis">>VerzeichnisDerBatch ".

Ganz hinten sind die zwei " >> ", die etwas in eine Datei schreiben und speichern.
Das "VerzeichnisDerBatch" ist die Bezeichnung, wo und unter welchem Namen deine Batch gespeichert wird.
Bei Leerzeichen in diesem Verzeichnis wendest du, wie oben geschehen, Anführungszeichen an, ansonsten können diese hier auch weggelassen werden.

Der mitllere Teil:
"  ^@echo Text ^>^>"Textverzeichnis"  "
macht folgendes:
in dem oben beschriebenen Pfad erstellt das Programm eine Batch, die
folgenden Inhalt enthält:
@echo Text>>"Textverzeichnis"

Ein Text wird in ein Textverzeichnis geschrieben, ohne dass er auf dem Bildschirm erscheint (wegen @echo).

Die " ^ " -Zeichen, die vor dem " @ " bzw. den " > " stehen, sollen dem Programm sagen, dass es diese Anweisungen hier nur als Zeichen bearbeiten also in eine Datei
schreiben sollen.

Das Prinzip:
Eine Batch enthält den oben genannten Quelltext und schreibt die im letzten Absatz genannte Anweisung in eine Datei im "VerzeichnisDerBatch".
Diese Datei schreibt wiederum Text in ein Textdokument.


----------

